# Patrolman John Wilding



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrolman*
*John James Wilding*
Scranton Police Department, Pennsylvania

End of Watch: Sunday, July 12, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 29

*Tour:* 1 year

*Badge #* 722

*Cause:* Fall

*Incident Date:* 7/11/2015

*Weapon:* Person

*Offender:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Patrolman John Wilding succumbed to injuries sustained the previous night at approximately 3:20 am while pursuing three juveniles who had stolen a vehicle.

The juveniles bailed out of the vehicle in the area of the 300 block of North Main Avenue with several officers, including Patrolman Wilding, chasing them on foot. Patrolman Wilding jumped over a small wall behind a restaurant at 301 North Main Avenue, not realizing that there was a 15-foot drop on the other side. He suffered a serious head injury as the result of the fall.

He was transported to Geisinger Community Medical Center where he remained until succumbing to his injuries early the next morning.

All three juveniles were arrested and charged as adults with robbery, terroristic threats, and recklessly endangering another person.

Patrolman Wilding had served with the Scranton Police Department for one year. He is survived by his wife and two children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Carl Graziano
Scranton Police Department
100 S. Washington Avenue
Scranton, PA 18503

Phone: (570) 348-4134

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22533-patrolman-john-james-wilding#ixzz3fiCUJdhO


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

29 Years Old. Damn.
RIP Brother Wilding


----------

